# PDR: oggi prima votazione. Casini in pole, ma non subiti.



## admin (24 Gennaio 2022)

Oggi 24 gennaio, dalle ore 15, partirà l'elezione per eleggere il nuovo presidente della Repubblica. Come riportato da Il Giornale, per i primi tre giorni sarà il festival delle schede bianche. Si inizierà a fare sul serio da giovedì. Casini in pole position ed in vantaggio su Mario Draghi.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Oggi 24 gennaio, dalle ore 15, partirà l'elezione per eleggere il nuovo presidente della Repubblica. Come riportato da Il Giornale, per i primi tre giorni sarà il festival delle schede bianche. Si inizierà a fare sul serio da giovedì. Casini in pole position ed in vantaggio su Mario Draghi.



Mi piacerebbe sapere che mi succede se ogni volta che inizio un lavoro consegno per i primi 3 giorni un report in bianco.

Che questa cosa sia diventata un leit-motiv comune, accettata tranquillamente dal popolino senza spina dorsale, è senza aggettivi.


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

*ieri sera è morto un deputato malato di Forza Italia.
sprint per chiamare d'urgenza il primo dei non eletti in Campania e non falsare i numeri totali*




gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere che mi succede se ogni volta che inizio un lavoro consegno per i primi 3 giorni un report in bianco.
> 
> Che questa cosa sia diventata un leit-motiv comune, accettata tranquillamente dal popolino senza spina dorsale, è senza aggettivi.


poi arriverà il momento dei nomi tirati a caso con Cicciolina etc
cose ormai note, si divertono là dentro


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> poi arriverà il momento dei nomi tirati a caso con Cicciolina etc
> cose ormai note, si divertono là dentro



Poi se uno parla di lanciafiamme per questi criminali passa da violento e complottista, hai capito.

Gli idioti a spezzarsi la schiena e a segarsi sui greenpass, e questi a prendere per il kulo. E in parecchi si stracciano pure le vesti.

Ma dove vogliamo andare, stiamo messi peggio delle bestie al pascolo.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Oggi 24 gennaio, dalle ore 15, partirà l'elezione per eleggere il nuovo presidente della Repubblica. Come riportato da Il Giornale, per i primi tre giorni sarà il festival delle schede bianche. Si inizierà a fare sul serio da giovedì. *Casini in pole position* ed in vantaggio su Mario Draghi.


Il nulla politico.
Divento matto.
Facciamo Presidente Mastella già che ci siamo, santiddio


----------



## hakaishin (24 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il nulla politico.
> Divento matto.
> Facciamo Presidente Mastella già che ci siamo, santiddio


Si ma meglio lui che il duca-Conte draghi.
Certo casini direbbe sempre si a qualsiasi portata piddina


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere che mi succede se ogni volta che inizio un lavoro consegno per i primi 3 giorni un report in bianco.
> 
> Che questa cosa sia diventata un leit-motiv comune, accettata tranquillamente dal popolino senza spina dorsale, è senza aggettivi.


Be ma qui la scheda bianca è un modo x non bruciare i nomi, e cercare di non forzare la mano.. Mi sa che alla fine casini zitto zitto finisce al colle. Soluzione misera ma ha il profilo giusto.. Altri nomi si sono fatti politicizzati, casini sarebbe il nulla ma un nulla di tutti.. Forse piacerebbe poco a chi vuole un laico


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be ma qui la scheda bianca è un modo x non bruciare i nomi, e cercare di non forzare la mano.. Mi sa che alla fine casini zitto zitto finisce al colle. Soluzione misera ma ha il profilo giusto.. Altri nomi si sono fatti politicizzati, casini sarebbe il nulla ma un nulla di tutti.. Forse piacerebbe poco a chi vuole un laico



Sì, amico, ho capito. Ma io faccio un altro discorso, chiamalo banale e demagogico come vuoi. A me 'ste robe da ciarlatani di giochicchiare mentre nel paese c'è gente che non sa come arrivare a fine mese non mi vanno giù.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, amico, ho capito. Ma io faccio un altro discorso, chiamalo banale e demagogico come vuoi. A me 'ste robe da ciarlatani di giochicchiare mentre nel paese c'è gente che non sa come arrivare a fine mese non mi vanno giù.


Ma non è giocare, è la politica dai..


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Siamo sicuri che Casini non avrà franchi tiratori nel PD? È contrario ai matrimoni gay  . Vabbè, alla fine basta che vota CDX con M5S e tutti contenti. L'importante è che non ci vada Draghi, anche se per me lo stesso Berlusconi è ancora in corsa ed il suo "ritiro" è stato il primo passo a mio parere.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Oggi 24 gennaio, dalle ore 15, partirà l'elezione per eleggere il nuovo presidente della Repubblica. Come riportato da Il Giornale, per i primi tre giorni sarà il festival delle schede bianche. Si inizierà a fare sul serio da giovedì. Casini in pole position ed in vantaggio su Mario Draghi.


comunisti ed ex 5stelle votano Maddalena.
Calenda e Bonino votano la Cartabia..
il resto tutte schede bianche, saranno 900 schede bianche.. spero che il centrodestra abbia un nome forte finora tenuto segreto ed al quale m5s e pd non possono dire di no


----------



## Giofa (24 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma meglio lui che il duca-Conte draghi.
> Certo casini direbbe sempre si a qualsiasi portata piddina


Be casini si è seduto sui banchi di qualsiasi schieramento politico, tra lui e Capezzone non so chi sia più ondivago


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> comunisti ed ex 5stelle votano Maddalena.
> Calenda e Bonino votano la Cartabia..
> il resto tutte schede bianche, saranno 900 schede bianche.. spero che il centrodestra abbia un nome forte finora tenuto segreto ed al quale m5s e pd non possono dire di no


Purtroppo non credo.. Per esempio ci sono nomi come Tremonti o fratini che non capisco perché non vengano fatti


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> comunisti ed ex 5stelle votano Maddalena.
> Calenda e Bonino votano la Cartabia..
> il resto tutte schede bianche, saranno 900 schede bianche.. spero che il centrodestra abbia un nome forte finora tenuto segreto ed al quale m5s e pd non possono dire di no


Purtroppo non credo.. Per esempio ci sono nomi come Tremonti o fratini che non capisco perché non vengano fatti


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2022)

Alla fine sarà “eletto” Gaetano Cariddi, ovviamente


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Alla fine sarà “eletto” Gaetano Cariddi, ovviamente


Lo penso e temo pure io. Alla fine Draghi cercherà un accordo per far fare un governo anche dopo queste elezioni (alla fine quello è il problema) e diventerà PDR. Se non succede, si scatenerà un terremoto politico che non potete immaginare. È come se quest'anno il PSG non solo non arriva a vincere la Champions, ma nemmeno arriva a conquistare il primo posto in campionato. Lui ha accettato di governare per diventare Presidente della Repubblica e lo vuole fortemente ed ultimamente anche disperatamente, per fuggire da ogni responsabilità. Questo è.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2022)

Se pensate che Berlusconi si sia ritirato, non solo non conoscete il gioco del Quirinale ma nemmeno il gioco di Berlusconi 

Detto ciò, al momento i nomi che vanno per la maggiore sono Casini (il famoso nome per tutte le stagioni da quarta-quinta chiamata di cui vi avevo parlato in quel post chilometrico) ed eventualmente il famoso "nome di cdx" che sembra sia Nordio o la Belloni (ma in realtà per me è ancora Berlusconi, da tirare fuori piu avanti davanti all'impasse come "sacrificio per il bene del paese"). Belloni in particolare sarebbe un nome molto valido, nell'ambiente della farnesina è sinonimo di competenza e tutti hanno grande stima di lei, professionista esemplare e una delle poche davvero competenti la dentro.
Il capitolo Mattarella bis al momento è secondo i piani, ovvero congelato: verrà tirato fuori intorno alle sesta-settima chiamata quando i partiti si renderanno conto che il nome politico non lo trovano e l'alternativa sarebbe un altro tecnico e il definitivo commissariamento della politica.

Un nome su cui però i giornali dormono (il che mi fa pensare sia davvero il favorito) è Giuliano Amato: lo piazzeranno quando viene giù tutto, con l'impegno tacito di levarsi dalle scatole tra un paio d'anni modello Napolitano e avere un PdR eletto dal nuovo parlamento post riforma.
Altro nome taciuto è Cartabia, altra "quirinabile" con serie possibilità. Occhio


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non credo.. Per esempio ci sono nomi come Tremonti o fratini che non capisco perché non vengano fatti


frattini è la copia di draghi.. tremonti invece andrebbe bene solo a lega e fdi, fi e italia viva no.. figuriamoci pd e m5s


----------



## Devil man (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che Casini non avrà franchi tiratori nel PD? È contrario ai matrimoni gay  . Vabbè, alla fine basta che vota CDX con M5S e tutti contenti. L'importante è che non ci vada Draghi, anche se per me lo stesso Berlusconi è ancora in corsa ed il suo "ritiro" è stato il primo passo a mio parere.


Fra Draghi e Berlusconi a sto punto preferisco Casini.... cioè se il portavoce di Berlusconi è la Ronzulli fanatica del Greenpass e vaccini obbligatori simpatizzante dei modi di controllo dittatoriali Cinesi.. non è che saremo messi meglio con Berlusca PDR..


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Fra Draghi e Berlusconi a sto punto preferisco Casini.... cioè se il portavoce di Berlusconi è la Ronzulli fanatica del Greenpass e vaccini obbligatori simpatizzante dei modi di controllo dittatoriali Cinesi.. non è che saremo messi meglio con Berlusca PDR..


Se sei contro lo schifo pass, non ci diventi presidente della repubblica. Fossi in me, visto il periodo storico, ci metterei Cacciari o al massimo Tremonti.


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

si fanno certi nomi assurdi per me: Nordio, Belloni, Cartabia etc
il presidente della Repubblica innanzitutto deve essere una figura nota a tutti, non i partiti ma i cittadini, perchè non si valuta solo l'operato una volta che sei lì ma devi avere una storia in politica per andarci

siamo a livelli di Conte, uno sconosciuto ai più preso dal nulla

gli unici nomi logici sono Berlusconi, Draghi, Casini, Tremonti, Prodi se la politica ha ancora voglia di esistere


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Tramonta la candidatura di Casini. Pd: "Se non lo propone il centrodestra, non lo faremo nemmeno noi".*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi se uno parla di lanciafiamme per questi criminali passa da violento e complottista, hai capito.
> 
> Gli idioti a spezzarsi la schiena e a segarsi sui greenpass, e questi a prendere per il kulo. E in parecchi si stracciano pure le vesti.
> 
> Ma dove vogliamo andare, stiamo messi peggio delle bestie al pascolo.


Un politico ti risponderebbe: "Lei manifesta kueste idee estremamente demagoggike e kualunkuiste, la sua è una posizzione divisiva le riskia di intakkare il tessuto sociale del paese".


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tramonta la candidatura di Casini. Pd: "Se non lo propone il centrodestra, non lo faremo nemmeno noi".*


lo ha tirato fuori Renzi tra l'altro, visto che era una delle stampelle del suo governo ed rieletto grazie a lui


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Rotondi: "Possiamo eleggere Berlusconi dopo la quarta votazione."*


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> frattini è la copia di draghi.. tremonti invece andrebbe bene solo a lega e fdi, fi e italia viva no.. figuriamoci pd e m5s


Non ho detto sia un nome buono, ma un candidato di cdx che può essere accettato da tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tramonta la candidatura di Casini. Pd: "Se non lo propone il centrodestra, non lo faremo nemmeno noi".*


Questi vogliono tirare mattarla x la giacca


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Gennaio 2022)

Io resto convinto che alla fine uscirà un nome come Amato.
Ex socialista che accetterebbe anche parte del cdx


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Io resto convinto che alla fine uscirà un nome come Amato.
> Ex socialista che accetterebbe anche parte del cdx


forse fi e toti.. ma lega e fdi dubito


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Stamattina c'è stato un incontro tra Draghi e Salvini.*
Non è dato sapere cosa si sono detti ne se Salvini era lì a nome della lega del cdx unito


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> *Stamattina c'è stato un incontro tra Draghi e Salvini.*
> Non è dato sapere cosa si sono detti ne se Salvini era lì a nome della lega del cdx unito


Accordo di poltrone per convincere tutti a votare Cariddi. Finisce che (ri)danno veramente il ministero dell'interno a Salvini, vista la posta in gioco per il drago.


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Rotondi: "Possiamo eleggere Berlusconi dopo la quarta votazione."*


Come aveva detto sabato @fabri47


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Accordo di poltrone per convincere tutti a votare Cariddi. Finisce che (ri)danno veramente il ministero dell'interno a Salvini, vista la posta in gioco per il drago.


E Di Maio resterebbe alla Farnesina


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> E Di Maio resterebbe alla Farnesina


Sì, si. Lo ha detto Sgarbi a Tagadà che con Draghi al Colle, si ritornerebbe a Di Maio agli esteri e Salvini agli interni.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Be casini si è seduto sui banchi di qualsiasi schieramento politico, tra lui e Capezzone non so chi sia più ondivago


Infatti è disgustoso


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*TG1: Salvini incontrerà Conte.

Mentana al TG La7: Centristi come Calenda votano Marta Cartabia.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Salvini incontrerà Conte.
> 
> Mentana al TG La7: Centristi come Calenda votano Marta Cartabia.*


Ottimo, così il nome della Cartabia è già stato bruciato


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Sardoni a TGLa7: "Il dialogo tra Salvini e Draghi è stato visto come un incontro chiarificatore, indipendentemente da come sia finito. Pare che tale incontro sia stato voluto da Salvini".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni a TGLa7: "Il dialogo tra Salvini e Draghi è stato visto come un incontro chiarificatore, indipendentemente da come sia finito. Pare che tale incontro sia stato voluto da Salvini".*


Ah la Sardoni ha parlato anche del fatto che quest'incontro possa essere interpretato come un'"accelerata".


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Franco Bechis a La7: "No a Mattarella bis. È stato chiaro".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni a TGLa7: "Il dialogo tra Salvini e Draghi è stato visto come un incontro chiarificatore, indipendentemente da come sia finito. Pare che tale incontro sia stato voluto da Salvini".*


Io ho paura di questa gente, qualunque cosa staranno architettando, di certo andrà contro noi cittadini. Stiamo parlando dell'incontro tra un burattino (di tanta "bella" gente che ha contribuito alla distruzione del paese) e di un mostro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ho paura di questa gente, qualunque cosa staranno architettando, di certo andrà contro noi cittadini. Stiamo parlando dell'incontro tra un burattino (di tanta "bella" gente che ha contribuito alla distruzione del paese) e di un mostro.



Salvini è uno scemo, lo raggirano tutti, qualunque strategia ha oltre a inculare il paese se lo beccherà in culo pure lui tanto è sveglio


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni a TGLa7: "Il dialogo tra Salvini e Draghi è stato visto come un incontro chiarificatore, indipendentemente da come sia finito. Pare che tale incontro sia stato voluto da Salvini".*


Non è che Salvini è deciso a votare Draghi assieme ai grillini già oggi? A breve incontra Conte...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è che Salvini è deciso a votare Draghi assieme ai grillini già oggi? A breve incontra Conte...


Domani volevo dire....


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Molinaro di Repubblica al TG1: "Sta iniziando una trattativa tra tutti i partiti, un'intesa sia per il Quirinale che per l'esecutivo. Serviranno due giorni e si sta cercando l'accordo per mandare Draghi al Quirinale e trovare un nuovo presidente del consiglio".*


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini si sta giocando il tutto per tutto.. ormai fdi è sopra la lega nei sondaggi.. tra 1 anno sui vota, sta facendo di tutto per recuperare consenso..


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Per me se non viene eletto Draghi al Quirinale ci va Casini.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Molinaro di Repubblica al TG1: "Sta iniziando una trattativa tra tutti i partiti, un'intesa sia per il Quirinale che per l'esecutivo. Serviranno due giorni e si sta cercando l'accordo per mandare Draghi al Quirinale e trovare un nuovo presidente del consiglio".*


Ecco un mio scenario, pomperanno Salvini che gli faranno fare da kingmaker (obiettivo voluto da Verdini come scrisse nella lettera a Confalonieri) a Draghi e lui avrà un anno di gloria tornando al ministero dell'interno per riuscire a superare la Meloni. Poi i guai arriveranno quando tutto finirà e sarà evidente il commissariamento alla politica. Franchi tiratori (unica speranza, perchè i leader di tutti i partiti si inchineranno tutti al drago alla fine, sicuro) permettendo.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Bongiorno (Lega) al TG1: "Incontro Salvini-Conte? Spero porti a dei risultati. Caos nel centrodestra? Scenario lontano dalla realtà. Scheda bianca? Ci sono ancora delle trattative in merito".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Matano al TG1: "C'è stato un incontro alla Camera tra Salvini e Meloni".*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matano al TG1: "C'è stato un incontro alla Camera tra Salvini e Meloni".*



Tanto in questi primi giorni non si deciderà nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ma se oggi escono a sorpresa tipo tanti voti per Draghi, ma non raggiunge il quorum, lo si può considerare bruciato? Oppure, semplicemente, non viene fatto il suo nome e quindi è considerata una mossa a sorpresa e quindi fa niente?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Situazione dove non c'è un manovratore, c'è solo chi si reputa tale tipo Salvini. Ci si aspetta che qualcuno tiri fuori l'asso a briscola, oppure che qualcuno perda in modo da fare campagna elettorale contro lo strapotere dell'altro".*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma se oggi escono a sorpresa tipo tanti voti per Draghi, ma non raggiunge il quorum, lo si può considerare bruciato? Oppure, semplicemente, non viene fatto il suo nome e quindi è considerata una mossa a sorpresa e quindi fa niente?



A quanto pare tutti oggi voteranno scheda bianca.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana al TGLa7: "Incontro tra Salvini e Meloni, in realtà, è molto importante per capire se c'è un centrodestra o 'più centrodestra'".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare tutti oggi voteranno scheda bianca.


Si ok, ma nel caso andasse come dico io?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si ok, ma nel caso andasse come dico io?


Nessuno ha interesse a bruciare Draghi ora.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Galliani a La7.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Galliani (Forza Italia) non risponde ai microfoni del TGLa7, non nega però un saluto a Berlusconi: "Certo, sto con lui da 40 anni".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Galliani (Forza Italia) non risponde ai microfoni del TGLa7, non nega però un saluto a Berlusconi: "Certo, sto con lui da 40 anni".*



*Galliani: "Se ho sentito Berlusconi al telefono? Nei giorni scorsi si, oggi no. Non voglio rispondere a nient'altro".*


----------



## Giofa (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Se ho sentito Berlusconi al telefono? Nei giorni scorsi si, oggi no. Non voglio rispondere a nient'altro".*


Non l'avevo riconosciuto con la cravatta azzurra


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Sardoni a TGLA7: "Salvini incontrerà Letta alle 17-17:30 e poi Conte".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi su Facebook posta foto con Napolitano: "Sto seguendo l'elezione con lui. Sono andato a votare, perchè il successore di Mattarella sia all'altezza di personalità come loro".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi su Facebook posta foto con Napolitano: "Stavo seguendo l'elezione con lui. Sono andato a votare, perchè il successore di Mattarella sia all'altezza di personalità come loro".*


*No scusate faccio una correzione, lo scatto è vecchio e riguardava l'elezione di mattarella di 7 anni fa.*


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Galliani (Forza Italia) non risponde ai microfoni del TGLa7, non nega però un saluto a Berlusconi: "Certo, sto con lui da 40 anni".*


Arrivederci arrivederci


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Presente anche Umberto Bossi.*


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

che triste spettacolo
prima dicono "il nome arriverà prima di lunedì, non andremo alla conta" poi fanno le riunioni durante i giorni del voto


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Bossi ha detto: "Si troverà un nome condiviso...Il nome di Draghi può uscire alla fine".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Il nome di Draghi in questo momento è una possibilità lontana, ci vorranno più giorni in tal caso. Incontro Salvini-Draghi? Se Salvini ha incontrato Draghi è per dirgli 'a che condizioni accetti di stare a Palazzo Chigi?'".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Sara Cunial, l'ex grillina no-vax e no-Green Pass a TGLA7: "Si è di fronte ad un abuso, si impedisce ad un parlamentare eletto di non entrare in Camera dei deputati. Succede oggi a noi, domani succederà al cittadino".*


----------



## Giofa (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sara Cunial, l'ex grillina no-vax e no-Green Pass a TGLA7: "Si è di fronte ad un abuso, si impedisce ad un parlamentare eletto di non entrare in Camera dei deputati. Succede oggi a noi, domani succederà al cittadino".*


Onestamente non capisco perchè non possa essere considerata come un positivo e votare al drive in. Non sono no-vax ma per me aveva il diritto di votare


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sara Cunial, l'ex grillina no-vax e no-Green Pass a TGLA7: "Si è di fronte ad un abuso, si impedisce ad un parlamentare eletto di non entrare in Camera dei deputati. Succede oggi a noi, domani succederà al cittadino".*


E' in atto una sorta di colpo di stato, questa parlamentare è stata eletta dal popolo, ma un direttivo non eletto con norme ad hoc le impedisce di svolgere le sue mansioni da deputato.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi a TGLA7: "Sono 7 giorni che decidono 7 anni. Non bisogna fare scherzi... Il centrodestra ha la palla in mano. Draghi? Gli voglio molto bene...serve una grande scelta politica. Il ruolo di Italia Viva? Ci dicevano che 'non contavamo niente' e vedi che è successo con gli ultimi governi". *


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

Renzi da giorni sta rompendo con il centro-sinistra ribadendo sempre questa ammissione di centro-destra con prelazione, cosa che rifiutano gli altri (pd, leu, m5s) infatti negano dinanzi i numeri evidenti superiori
questo mi fa capire che la strada per andare tutti insieme nel 2023 è complicatissima per il centro-sinistra, si rischia il terzo polo centrista come una volta


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Renzi da giorni sta rompendo con il centro-sinistra ribadendo sempre questa ammissione di centro-destra con prelazione, cosa che rifiutano gli altri (pd, leu, m5s) infatti negano dinanzi i numeri evidenti superiori
> questo mi fa capire che la strada per andare tutti insieme nel 2023 è complicatissima per il centro-sinistra, si rischia il terzo polo centrista come una volta


Si Italia Viva vuole sostituirsi a Forza Italia, ormai è chiaro.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Da TGLA7: "Non si sta parlando più dei candidati di centrodestra".

Mentana: "È chiaro che si sta parlando di Draghi, se tenerlo a Palazzo Chigi o mandarlo al Quirinale".*


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Da TGLA7: "Non si sta parlando più dei candidati di centrodestra".
> 
> Mentana: "È chiaro che si sta parlando di Draghi, se tenerlo a Palazzo Chigi o mandarlo al Quirinale".*


La butto li'...Draghi al Quirinale e Giorgetti a Palazzo Chigi...con Salvini che rinuncia al Viminale...credo che il PD non potrebbe dire No


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> La butto li'...Draghi al Quirinale e *Giorgetti a Palazzo Chigi...con Salvini che rinuncia al Viminale*...credo che il PD non potrebbe dire No


Suicidio Lega in pratica e meno del 10% alle prossime elezioni. Non penso, sarebbe così scemo.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Dagospia: Draghi dopo Salvini incontrerà Letta e telefonerà Berlusconi, il quale aspetta un flop di Salvini come "kingmaker" per riprendersi la scena. Casini, nel caso di elezione, pensa a Berlusconi e Prodi come senatori a vita.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Giannini de La Stampa al TG1: "Questa giornata è un passo in avanti per Draghi al Quirinale".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Ancora Giannini al TG1: "Se non si raggiunge il 'grande accordo politico' che ha detto Renzi e non ci sarà ancora un presidente della Repubblica, Draghi se ne va un minuto dopo".*


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

questa prima giornata si riassume: "tutti incontrano tutti", più riunioni in un giorno che dal 2018
sembra quando fai tutte le combinazioni possibili in algebra nello sviluppo


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sara Cunial, l'ex grillina no-vax e no-Green Pass a TGLA7: "Si è di fronte ad un abuso, si impedisce ad un parlamentare eletto di non entrare in Camera dei deputati. Succede oggi a noi, domani succederà al cittadino".*


Vabè....Cun1al è il mastino da battaglia nientemeno che di Claudio Mess0ra di Baioblu, quelli che allarmavano gli iscritti dicendo che Conte "può spegnere internet in tutta la nazione quando vuole". E meno male che gli allarmisti sono i media di regime.

Bastava si facesse un tampone per votare. Se fosse risultata negativa votava dentro, se positiva votava al seggio drive-in. Ma lei lo sa benissimo. Siccome deve cavalcare ogni minimo spiraglio d'onda polemica, allora fa muro e poi protesta pure.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giannini de La Stampa al TG1: "Questa giornata è un passo in avanti per Draghi al Quirinale".*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Giannini al TG1: "Se non si raggiunge il 'grande accordo politico' che ha detto Renzi e non ci sarà ancora un presidente della Repubblica, Draghi se ne va un minuto dopo".*


Ormai è chiaro, questi maledetti stanno semplicemente riunendosi per parlare del nuovo governo e mandare Draghi al Quirinale. Non si parla più di candidati, si parla solo di incontri. Si scrive elezioni del PDR, ma si legge "consultazioni (o meglio inciuci) per il nuovo governo".


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Giannini al TG1: "Se Draghi rimane premier, rischio maggioranza spaccata, e può diventare un re di maggio, un Umberto II, rimarrà poco e farà una bruttissima figura per il paese. Draghi governerà male".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giannini al TG1: "Se Draghi rimane premier, rischio maggioranza spaccata, e può diventare un re di maggio, un Umberto II, rimarrà poco e farà una bruttissima figura per il paese. Draghi governerà male".*


Come se adesso sta governando bene  

Scenario godurioso, speriamo che avvenga. Draghi merita una damnatio memoriae per tutto lo schifo fatto finora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dagospia: Draghi dopo Salvini incontrerà Letta e telefonerà Berlusconi, il quale aspetta un flop di Salvini come "kingmaker" per riprendersi la scena. Casini, nel caso di elezione, pensa a Berlusconi e Prodi come senatori a vita.*



Berlusconi può stare tranquillo, Salvini flopperà.
Si sta già facendo intortare da Letta, come si fece intortare da Zingaretti quando gli garantì le elezioni ai tempi del papeete e poi lo fregò.


----------



## danjr (24 Gennaio 2022)

Fondamentalmente a me Casini non sta nemmeno antipatico


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Marcello Sorgi al TG1: "Draghi oggi ha fatto due passi avanti ed uno indietro".

TG5: Torna l'ipotesi di Draghi al Quirinale.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Marcello Sorgi al TG1: "Draghi oggi ha fatto due passi avanti ed uno indietro".
> 
> TG5: Torna l'ipotesi di Draghi al Quirinale.*


Repubblica ha già messo il contatore di voti con i candidati che sono Draghi, Mattarella e Cartabia, come se fossero le politiche  .


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Partito il conteggio della prima votazione!*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Ma Angela chi? Piero o Alberto? Ahahahahah.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ma Angela chi? Piero o Alberto? Ahahahahah.*


chiedo venia per il grassetto, era un commento normale.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Un voto anche ad Amadeus. *


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Un voto anche ad Amadeus. *


Ahahahahahahahah, sto morendo.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

ahahaha ma che nomi stanno uscendo ahaha sto morendo


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

bossi super votato, tanti voti anche per guido de martini, deputato lega rimasto in sardegna perchè senza green pas


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Due voti ad Amadeus (una scheda presenta il suo nome d'arte, un'altra il suo vero nome Amedeo Sebastiani). Un voto anche al conduttore Alfonso Signorini.*


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Meno male che ci ridete sopra.

Io di fronte a queste robe non avrei pietà. A far male sul serio.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Meno male che ci ridete sopra.
> 
> Io di fronte a queste robe non avrei pietà. A far male sul serio.


Diciamo che ci stiamo "godendo" gli ultimi giorni in cui si può ridere di questi venduti a spese nostre. Perchè se tra pochi giorni veramente sarà girata la sceneggiatura che è stata scritta, bisognerà veramente cambiare nazione.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Nessun presidente eletto alla prima votazione. Oltre 600 schede bianche. Più votato Maddalena con più di 30 voti. Secondo Mattarella con più di 10. Cartabia al momento 9, Berlusconi 7.*


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ci stiamo "godendo" gli ultimi giorni in cui si può ridere di questi venduti a spese nostre. Perchè se tra pochi giorni veramente sarà girata la sceneggiatura che è stata scritta, bisognerà veramente cambiare nazione.



Non ce l'ho con te, era per dire.

Ma a me queste oscenità, nella condizione nella quale versiamo come paese, fanno esplodere le giugulari. Rischierei veramente di commettere qualche stupidaggine se avessi davanti uno di questi schifosi che si diverte sulle nostre spalle.

Poi, quale stupidaggine, scommetto che sarebbe una cosa che anche il Signore me ne darebbe plauso.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

*Claudio Cerasa al TG1: "L'incontro tra Draghi e Salvini non è andato bene secondo il leader della Lega. Palazzo Chigi, invece, fa sapere che non è andato così male. Domani ci sarà un incontro successivo".*


----------



## __king george__ (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Oggi 24 gennaio, dalle ore 15, partirà l'elezione per eleggere il nuovo presidente della Repubblica. Come riportato da Il Giornale, per i primi tre giorni sarà il festival delle schede bianche. Si inizierà a fare sul serio da giovedì. Casini in pole position ed in vantaggio su Mario Draghi.


ecco Casini è proprio quello che mi piace meno tra tutti

ma comunque il Presidente della Repubblica non conta una sega..tanto non ci invade nessuno e le altre cose sono robetta...tipo il voto doppio in alcune circostanze ecc

conta il Governo


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Claudio Cerasa al TG1: "L'incontro tra Draghi e Salvini non è andato bene secondo il leader della Lega. Palazzo Chigi, invece, fa sapere che non è andato così male. Domani ci sarà un incontro successivo".*


Lo scoglio, a mio avviso è sul Premier che dovrà guidare il Governo e sul Viminale


----------

